# The Hanging Tree...Aurora Prototype...



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey January 2 and I've got a kit finished...a new record for me
I've had this kit for a while and figured it was time to clear off the old workbench...
The Hanging Tree...

























































Too bad Aurora never produced this one....
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Good for you, Mcdee. Nothing says "Happy New Year" quite like a corpse dangling on your model shelf...

Nice job on the model nonetheless. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Good for you, Mcdee. Nothing says "Happy New Year" quite like a corpse dangling on your model shelf...
> 
> Nice job on the model nonetheless. :thumbsup:


Yeah....me Mum kept me in the basement a lot....
Thanks Mark
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Personaly i love the subject matter!.. great build and paint job on it!... I think this is one the parents back in the 70's wouldn't let anyone get hold of!...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Ian
I added the gun, Cactus, Whip, and Whisky jug from accessories I had kicking around and were not included in the kit.. Also added a lot of gnarled branches to the Tree....The Rope is from the Monster Scenes accessories:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So who did this kit Denis? I assume it is a resin kit from an Aurora prototype design? Yours turned out great and what a neat one for your first kit of 2011. And I can agree with Ian, likely one of the hypothetical kits that would have had mothers in the early 70s up in arms.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Al Reboiro did this one in Resin...
You can get it right here...
http://www.nightgallerykits.net/tree.htm

BTW...Your Package is in the Mail:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Al Reboiro did this one in Resin...
> You can get it right here...
> http://www.nightgallerykits.net/tree.htm
> 
> ...


You are a gentleman and a scholar Denis. A million thanks. I was really miffed that I lost that rat the night before completing the model. I definitely owe you one so let me know if I can ever help.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> Personaly i love the subject matter!.. great build and paint job on it!... I think this is one the parents back in the 70's wouldn't let anyone get hold of!...


This one would have raised a few eyebrows alright...but the Guillotine and then the Monster Scenes Pendulum and Hanging Cage had already driven the last nail in that particular line of family fun
Toy Guns were still ok though:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent job Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The paint is great mate and I like the way you've spruced up the scene with those accessories! Very atmospheric...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Chris...I've still got a few touch ups to do...








Denis


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i LOVE the bruising and vein work on the poor chaps face!.... BRILLIANT!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

IanWilkinson said:


> i LOVE the bruising and vein work on the poor chaps face!.... BRILLIANT!


It looks like the guy was given a rather severe talking to.....

Denis, I love the way you've done the nameplate! Very well done.

Chris.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice work Denis. Yes, the poor bastards face looks worked over, nice job. The name plate very cool. Glad to see yours got finished. Mine will to this year. I just ordered the creature base that night owl made, so I have to cut the creature in half and complete that first. Happy New Year!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!!:thumbsup:
Yeah he was an ornary varmint...
He's the guy who took Cocaine out of Coca-Cola...
and paid dearly for his mistake








The bruising and veining was a bit of a b*tch at this scale...
I used the brush with the one bristle sticking out and a microscope...








Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice build, and I'm glad to see this kit doesn't have the Tonto tree as I once read it does.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's thr Tonto Tree Version...









Here is the Pythonkits one...









...and the Python kits version with my Mods added...








Mcdee


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like your mods - the extra branches make a big difference.
Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks scooke123...I love Spooky old trees with gnarled branches,...and these branches are from the Aurora Dracula kit...well, a few Dracula kits to be exact, the cactus is from the Tonto kit...I love customizing 'em up a bit!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent kit Denis, and all of your additions really make it stand out as a Masterpiece. From the added tree branches, to the nameplate, just beautiful work. OUTSTANDING! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great build up Mcdee!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Al from Python is a great guy, and I bought one of my first resin kits from him way back in the early 1990's.
He's one of a couple on my list of resin friends in the hobby!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Kitz and Rob:thumbsup: Your kind words are very much appreciated I've been meaning to build this one for a few years now and I'm glad I finally did...despite the subject matter it is a fun build:thumbsup:...
...and Yeah Mitch...Al was a Great guy to deal with on this and other kits I got from him...He casts to order and he takes pride in his work ,It shows in the final results:thumbsup:


----------

